# Dental sink help



## guyinthetrain (2 mo ago)

What is dental sink, what does it look like? 
I did a research on google but i didn't find anything helpful. I'm a new guy to plumbing and yesterday I was asked to find specs for dental sink, which is difficult because I never heard of this kind of sink before. 
So, i want to ask people with experience in the field about dental sink.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Dental sinks are little small sinks that a dentist uses inside your mouth to wash his tools off. 

People often screw with the new guy and send him on a wild goose chase to find the specs on it.

Kinda like sending your girlfriend to the store for blinker fluid so you can hit on her little sister while she’s gone. Do you have a sister ?


----------



## guyinthetrain (2 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Dental sinks are little small sinks that a dentist uses inside your mouth to wash his tools off.
> 
> People often screw with the new guy and send him on a wild goose chase to find the specs on it.
> 
> Kinda like sending your girlfriend to the store for blinker fluid so you can hit on her little sister while she’s gone.


Really sad that im in this situation, will you talk a bit more about it? or some more informations if possible?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

guyinthetrain said:


> Really sad that im in this situation, will you talk a bit more about it? or some more informations if possible?


You should call a dentist or find a dentist forum for the best info. I’m just a plumber


----------



## guyinthetrain (2 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You should call a dentist or find a dentist forum for the best info. I’m just a plumber


alright, at least i got some lead, thank you terry


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Some background info would help, are you looking for this “dental sink” for a dental office or residential?

Either way, I’m not a computer guy, but I found this with Google in about 3 mins.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Logtec said:


> Some background info would help, are you looking for this “dental sink” for a dental office or residential?
> 
> Either way, I’m not a computer guy, but I found this with Google in about 3 mins.
> 
> View attachment 135895


we just installed a fancy kohler in a half bath like the one pictured on the far left.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> we just installed a fancy kohler in a half bath like the one pictured on the far left.


Nice, did it have the towel bar?

I have an old client who has a similar one in her basement, it’s out of service, I told her if she was ever to get rid of it I’ll take it.









looks like a face..

so does this clawfoot


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Logtec said:


> Nice, did it have the towel bar?
> 
> I have an old client who has a similar one in her basement, it’s out of service, I told her if she was ever to get rid of it I’ll take it.
> 
> View attachment 135897


yes, but no towel, which was a real let down since there was also no TP.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> yes, but no towel, which was a real let down since there was also no TP.


Hahahaha.. 
towel bars are overrated, just dry your hands on your pants..


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> Nice, did it have the towel bar?
> 
> I have an old client who has a similar one in her basement, it’s out of service, I told her if she was ever to get rid of it I’ll take it.
> 
> ...


That first one is a crane dialese. Stems are cheap


----------



## Charlotte22 (1 mo ago)

guyinthetrain said:


> What is dental sink, what does it look like?
> I did a research on google but i didn't find anything helpful. I'm a new guy to plumbing and yesterday I was asked to find specs for dental sink, which is difficult because I never heard of this kind of sink before.
> So, i want to ask people with experience in the field about dental sink.


square and round inset sinks that are used in dentists' offices and dental practices.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Charlotte22 said:


> square and round inset sinks that are used in dentists' offices and dental practices.


Are you sure about that?


----------

